# ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟

+هو اصطلاح كنسى يعنى به نعمه الهيه سريه لا نراها وينالها المومن بطريقه سريه _بفعل الروح القدس عن طريق صلوات يرفعها كاهن شرعى بطقس خاص مع وجود مادة السر.

والنعمه السريه فى الاعتراف هى محو الخطايا بدم المسيح وفى سر الميرون هى حلول الروح القدس على المدهون بزيت الميرون وفى سر الزواج جعل الشريكين واحدا...الخ.

+وفى تعريف اخر هو عمل مقدس به ينال المؤمن نعمه غير منظورة أو هو علامة حسيه سنها السيد المسيح لتشير لنعمه يمنحها للمؤمن وقوامه .

1- اشارة حسيه 2- شرع الهى 3- قوة تحويل النعمه الموعود بها من المسيح.


+ويقوال الارشيديكون حبيب جرجس "ان اسرار الكنيسه السبعه جاءت فى الكتاب بمعنى علامات تشير لامور مقدسه خفيه كقول الرسول بولس عن الزواج(هذا السر العظيم ...من نحو المسيح والكنيسه)" (افسس 31:5)
اى ان الاتحاد المحسوس بين الرجل والمراته علامه او رمز او امر روحى كائن وهو اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسه.

ويشترط ان تكون هذه العلامه محسوسه وانها توادى الى معرفه شىء اخر يشير اليه مثل قول الرسول بولس عن المعموديه "من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" (رو3:6).
اى ان المعموديه "علامه" على موتالمسيح ودفنه وقيامته وكذالك الحال فى سر التناول "كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكاس تخبرون "تبشرون" بموت" الرب يسوع " الى ان يجىء" (اكو 26:11)
اى ان السر عمل مقدس ننال به نعمه غير منظوره وهو يناسب الطبيعه البشريه.

ولهذا رتب الله لموسى علامات حسيه تشير الى البر الذى سيناله المؤمن بذبيحه المسيح (فيما بعد) : كالختان _ الكهنوت_ الكفاره _ خروف الفصح_ خبزالتقدمة فى خيمه الاجتماع... الخ)

ويوجد تشابه بين السر وما يشير اليه مثل الغسيل بالماء فى المعموديه فهو امر مناسب يشير الى غسيل النفس من اقذار الخطيه وهكذا باقى الاسرار الكنسيه .

وبعض الاسرار تعاد .كسر مسحه المرضى وسر التوبه وبعضها لايعاد كالمعموديه والميرون والكهنوت .فبالمعموديه يصير المعمد ابنا لله وبالميرون يصير جنديا للملك السماوى وبالكهنوت يصير خادما للكاهن الاعظم. 

+ ويقول احد الاباء : "ان جوهر الاسرار انها مؤسسه من الله وانها ذات هيئه (او صوره) وانها واسطه لكى ينال المؤمنين فيض النعمه".

"وانها ليست طقوس خارجيه يتميز بها المسيحى عن غيرة وانما الاسرار فى كنيستنا الارثوزكسيه _فى جوهرها_ هى : هبات _وباعمال مقدسه _تمنح المؤمن نعم الله غير المنظور تحت علامات منظورة" 

​


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟*

*الحقيقه انا مكنتش اعرف معني الكلمه دي*
*ميرسي علي الافاده يا مرمر*
*وتسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟*

*ميرسى يامرمر على موضعك الرااااائع


ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟*

*موضوع رائع يا مرمر وشر بسيط اوى ربنا يباركك *​


----------

